# Fleshing a small fur



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

I need some help fleshing a small fur. I know that I need to get the very small membrane off, but how do I do this without ripping the hide. All help is much appreciated.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Im no pro, but what worked well for me is soaking the hide for 24 hours in a mild soap solution. Then using a tool for fleshing, with medium fine teeth to just rough it up so the flesh kind of piles and loosens up. Then I take my knife and CAREFULLY scrape against the blade. Which is dangerous because one wrong swipe and you have a cut. Just take your time. Start in the middle and work out. I know it may not be the best way, but it works for me. Good luck


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks alot for your help. Did you order the tool for this from Van ***** or somewhere like that? I was wondering if there is a specific type I have to have. Thanks again


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I got it from a kit at sportsmans warehouse in fargo. Gander MT looks like it has one that would work a little better. or go to taxidermy.com then go to mounting tools, and then to mammal fleshing. That is a different tool there, but it scrapes and shaves.


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

fleshing is quite easy as long as the hide is new right after skinning and moist 
before you do anything skin and flesh your small games unless your in the feild and only want the meat. all i do for grays is get a sharp pocket knife and carefully scrape off they yellowish white membrane youll know when your done when you can see the hair through the hid but be very carfull fleshing pm if you have any questions


----------

